# HELP - brand spanking new Desert Tortoise babies in Las Vegas



## BabeAndMacGyver (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi there -

we weren't even expecting new babies as our male tortoise died a few months ago ... we had no clue that our girl tortoise would have laid any eggs... obviously she did .... 

while doing yardwork, my husband was leveling the yard, and scraped and broke 3 tortoise eggs and we dont know what to do... I tried googling and just couldn't find any answers... then I came across this website .... I would appreciate any advice asap.... in:

what to do?
should they be put somewhere special? leave them be?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm not sure I'm understanding . . . he BROKE three eggs and you're wanting to know if they should be put somewhere special? If they're broken beyond repair, you can just toss them. If it's merely a crack you might try Scotch tape over the crack. Tortoise eggs incubate about 85F degrees.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## T Smart (Aug 17, 2018)

BabeAndMacGyver said:


> Hi there -
> 
> we weren't even expecting new babies as our male tortoise died a few months ago ... we had no clue that our girl tortoise would have laid any eggs... obviously she did ....
> 
> ...



Exciting news! Someone with more experience than me should be able to help you out!


----------



## BabeAndMacGyver (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi there - he was digging and he broke them open when he was using a flat shovel....., not even knowing there were even eggs there.... these "babies" are out of their egg shells..... do we just leave them there - they are about the size of a half dollar. There are 3 of them.... we dont know what to do. I know that this sounds dumb - but we have never had broken open shells where the babies are now out......




Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure I'm understanding . . . he BROKE three eggs and you're wanting to know if they should be put somewhere special? If they're broken beyond repair, you can just toss them. If it's merely a crack you might try Scotch tape over the crack. Tortoise eggs incubate about 85F degrees.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 17, 2018)

Wow....

Any chance you can take some pictures of these little hatchlings... there might be more in the area too.

Maybe you can collect these babies, put in a tupperware type contsiner, add a wee amount of warm water so they stay warm and moist.

Some pix would help!


----------



## BabeAndMacGyver (Aug 17, 2018)

Here are the “salvaged” babies:


----------



## BabeAndMacGyver (Aug 17, 2018)

Here are the “salvaged” babies....


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2018)

Here is how to start babies:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/


----------



## Markw84 (Aug 17, 2018)

Are those hatchlings alive? IS there movement? It would seem to be a very small window of time where you could break an egg open prior to normal pipping and still have the developing embryo live. A few things that happen prior to and triggering pipping are necessary - the rupture of the amnion and the subsequent movement of the membrane to the rear of the tortoise. This also allows for final assimilation of any blood in the chorio-allantios and facilitates pipping and the final stage of development.


----------



## BabeAndMacGyver (Aug 18, 2018)

there is no movement.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2018)

It looks like the top one has a ruptured yolk sac. Probably the one on the right too. It's obvious by the size of the left one that these babies still had a bit of time left to be in the egg. I'm pretty sure a ruptured yolk is a death sentence. If you think they're still alive, put them into a small plastic container with a lid. Crumple up paper towels to line the container, then dampen the towel and put the babies on it. Crumple up another towel and place it on top of the babies. Position the lid over the container sort of catty whompus, so there's a small air opening in a corner. You'll have to figure out a way to keep them warm (80-85F degrees).


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2018)

If they live, after the yolk is absorbed, you can follow the care suggest ed by Tom.


----------



## BabeAndMacGyver (Aug 18, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the advice! Will try out what you said Yvonne...:


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure I'm understanding . . . he BROKE three eggs and you're wanting to know if they should be put somewhere special? If they're broken beyond repair, you can just toss them. If it's merely a crack you might try Scotch tape over the crack. Tortoise eggs incubate about 85F degrees.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!


Yea.


----------



## DesertGirl (Aug 22, 2018)

BabeAndMacGyver said:


> Hi there -
> 
> we weren't even expecting new babies as our male tortoise died a few months ago ... we had no clue that our girl tortoise would have laid any eggs... obviously she did ....
> 
> ...



Living in LV, you’re in tort heaven! Go here. http://tortoisegroup.org/ Great people and they can help you adopt out any survivors if you don’t want them yourself. Monthly meetings at Springs Preserve. I used to take care of Mojave Max and the girls at Red Rock before they move to Springs Preserve. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like the top one has a ruptured yolk sac. Probably the one on the right too. It's obvious by the size of the left one that these babies still had a bit of time left to be in the egg. I'm pretty sure a ruptured yolk is a death sentence. If you think they're still alive, put them into a small plastic container with a lid. Crumple up paper towels to line the container, then dampen the towel and put the babies on it. Crumple up another towel and place it on top of the babies. Position the lid over the container sort of catty whompus, so there's a small air opening in a corner. You'll have to figure out a way to keep them warm (80-85F degrees).


Go Yvonne. If love don't work use duct tape!


----------

